

The very brief history of Computer Science - jeebehe
https://medium.com/history-of-computer-science/brief-history-of-the-computer-science-a13c6fbe5873

======
karmakaze
That anything happened in the 800's and 1300's is new/s to me. The title
background's (src) image is readable. Don't recognize very many names.

